# Toyota 4Runner SQ rebuild - Audible Physics, Zapco, OnCore,



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I finally finished my build last year just in time for finals. So, after enjoying it for a few months I guess it's time to tear it all out and start over. I had a very successful first year competing but it's time to more onward and upwards. 

Last year I did my entire install by myself and had my tuning done by multiple people including myself, Chris Zenner, Kyle Ragsdale, Michael Myers, and the final tune performed by Steve Cook. Many other people helped me as well.

With the new install I am getting help from some friends / professionals. For example the pillars were made by Steve Cook of Audio X, the dash kit was made by Rafa, and the lower dash panel that will hold the Helix Director was made by Ed Rice and his buddy Darin Laughard. Tuning will once again be handled by myself (initial crappy tune) and then corrected and perfected by Steve Cook.

Here is a link to my previous build. 

Here are a few pictures.


































Photo after finals with Tam from SLA Accoustics / Audible Physics.



















System Diagram by Nick.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Now enough about the past, time for the future. This install will take a little while since I am temporarily crippled. I had ankle / knee surgery on my ankle almost seven weeks and I'm still recovering. If you get bored check out the OATS ankle procedure. I'm still on crutches another week then I'll be in the boot / air cast another five weeks. So, I'll be able to do some easy work in the next few weeks then slowly increase to the real work.

So here's my plan. 

Head unit - Sony RSX-GS9 head unit mounted in the dash behind an iPad mini 2 that will be controlling it. 
CD Changer Controller - Alpine CRA-1667RF
CD Changer - Alpine CHA-S624
DSP - Helix DSP Pro MK2
Amps - Zapco Z150.6 LX - two of them
Amps - Zapco Z-1KD - two of them
Speakers - Audible Physics Ram 6a, Ram 3a, Ram 2a, Ram 1a
Subs - OnCore SM12 - two of them
Batteries - XS Power D3400 and XS Power D3400R

Oncore Sub

















One of the batteries. Great Dane beside of it for size comparison.









Shrockworks second battery tray.









Amps.

















Pillars built by Steve Cook.









Audible Physics Ram's.











That's all for now, I hope to have an update this weekend.


----------



## zebolsen (Aug 4, 2016)

Sub'd. Your last build was inspiring. Looking forward to seeing this through its progression.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

3a and 2a? How are implementing them both? ALSo curious as to your power allocation....heanen knows you'll have plenty of flexibility!


Tagging in to what should be a cool build


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

danno14 said:


> 3a and 2a? How are implementing them both? ALSo curious as to your power allocation....heanen knows you'll have plenty of flexibility!
> 
> 
> Tagging in to what should be a cool build


Good questions, I was kind of hoping someone could tell me. 

Front stage will be 6a, 2a, and 1a. Rear fill will be the 3a's.

My "plan" for power will be one Z150.6 LX per side.

Channel 1 - tweeters
Channel 2 - 2"
Channel 3 & 4 - 6"
Channel 5 - 3" rear fill
Channel 6 - unused

I have also considered bridging two channels for the 2's, I just haven't decided for sure.

For the subs I am going to link both amps at 2 ohms giving each sub a rated 850 watts RMS. A little more than recommended but they will never see full power.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

zebolsen said:


> Sub'd. Your last build was inspiring. Looking forward to seeing this through its progression.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

The DSP Pro MKII and Z150.6LX work wonderfully together!!


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds really fun but I don't see anyway the 3in will be good for real fill. I hope figure it out and it turns out to be awesome.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Its great to see you try and improve front last season.

I don't know if the 2" or 3" would be able to handle the 500Wrms if you bridged it. If they could, that would be some serious headroom. Plus I would probably switch the 3" to the front and run the 2" for rear fill. Unfortunately, that would mean Steve would have to redo your pillars. 

You have 3 Z1kd, why not run the (1)OnCore per Z1kd @1ohm? That would give you 1kW per sub and just turn down the gains. They will never really see all that power but it would be there for reserve.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Gear and pillars look freaking awesome


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Black Rain said:


> Its great to see you try and improve front last season.
> 
> I don't know if the 2" or 3" would be able to handle the 500Wrms if you bridged it. If they could, that would be some serious headroom. Plus I would probably switch the 3" to the front and run the 2" for rear fill. Unfortunately, that would mean Steve would have to redo your pillars.
> 
> You have 3 Z1kd, why not run the (1)OnCore per Z1kd @1ohm? That would give you 1kW per sub and just turn down the gains. They will never really see all that power but it would be there for reserve.


Steve is actually who talked me into going with the 2's in the pillars instead of 3's. Using the 2's in the pods they play down in the low 300's. I fought it but Steve is the man so I have to trust him on it.

I'm doing the amps linked so that I can adjust them both with the gain on just one amp. Trying to keep that part simple since I don't have a scope.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

DC/Hertz said:


> Sounds really fun but I don't see anyway the 3in will be good for real fill. I hope figure it out and it turns out to be awesome.


Thank you, I hope it works out. If not it won't be the first time I've had to modify the original plan.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I want to drop the car off with Steve and do the 2.6. I just don't want the 2 on the pillar. 
If we can fit it in a area where a sail panel would be and cover with grill cloth I'll do it. It'll vent into the top of the door skin. I like how my drivers completely disappear. I don't want one in my face.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

DC/Hertz said:


> I want to drop the car off with Steve and do the 2.6. I just don't want the 2 on the pillar.
> If we can fit it in a area where a sail panel would be and cover with grill cloth I'll do it. It'll vent into the top of the door skin. I like how my drivers completely disappear. I don't want one in my face.


I would love to be able to drop my vehicle off to him. I mailed him my pillars and he went off of the angle that I had the previous tweeters. I'm just happy that I'll be able to make the trip to him for a tune.

What I would really like to be able to do is drop it off to him and have him either put 8's in my doors or have him relocate my emergency brake and put 8' s in the kicks. When I win the lottery he will be my first call.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It's about a 6 hour drive but close to my home town. 
I can't do kicks, that's where my computer is.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

lowcel said:


> Steve is actually who talked me into going with the 2's in the pillars instead of 3's. Using the 2's in the pods they play down in the low 300's. I fought it but Steve is the man so I have to trust him on it.
> 
> I'm doing the amps linked so that I can adjust them both with the gain on just one amp. Trying to keep that part simple since I don't have a scope.


Steve is the man, and if thats his suggestion I would go with it too. I see your points for running them that way. 

Keep up the awesome build.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2017)

Like the pillars sir.... look great !

Steve's working on some pods for me as I type this. So looking forward to getting them in.

Those Zapco are powerhouses also....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Well today was my second day hopping around without crutches so I decided to check out the fit on the dash panels and play around with the angle on the head unit. I need to figure out some trim pieces for the Sony but I'm pretty happy with how every thing looks.

So far the only thing hooked up is the volt meter.

Before.










After.


































Lower in the dash, new panel holding the Director and a voltage meter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks great sir !

Like how you've hidden the Sony.... hope to see and hear this very soon

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been told Raffa's work was like investing in gold. I wanted to get the bezel in my Ram done for an iPad then realized I'd need a lot of things on the bezel moved to fit even a mini. So I guess I'll just settle on a E3io CarPC instead. 

Can't wait to see how this new build turns out. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

nineball76 said:


> I've been told Raffa's work was like investing in gold. I wanted to get the bezel in my Ram done for an iPad then realized I'd need a lot of things on the bezel moved to fit even a mini. So I guess I'll just settle on a E3io CarPC instead.
> 
> Can't wait to see how this new build turns out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


I got very lucky with this kit, there is no way I could justify paying Rafa's normal prices. Not saying that his work isn't worth it, I just don't have that much disposable income. When I contacted him he told me that he had already built a kit for my vehicle but the buyer never sent him the money for it. He told me that he was tired of looking at it and gave me a killer price.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I messed around for a little while today and made a little progress. I don't have a garage so I have to work outside under my carport. Today it is rainy and in the low 50's so a few hours was enough for me.

The iPad dash kit that I received did not have a mount for the head unit behind. I was using the old head unit mount from my last install which was only using two screws into plastic mounts. It was very secure before since it also screwed into the Scosche dash kit. However, now that it doesn't screw into the iPad dash kit it was very flimsy. I corrected this using some epoxy and connecting the mount to the dash kit. It's nothing pretty but it is now very solid. 

I still have to get the head unit lined up properly then do some trim around the head unit, I'll try to work on that some tomorrow. There is only so much I can do right now so there is no need to get in a hurry.

Using the mounting cage to get the right spacing for the head unit.









The sexy white epoxy...









Nice and secure.

















I'm using barrier strips behind the head unit to hook up all of the accessories. I'm not crimping anything, everything is soldered. So far I wired up the powered USB for the iPad, the steering wheel control adapter, the wifi adapter for the rear camera, and the rear camera.

















I also cleaned up some old wiring from when I used my head unit as the main source. The old connections are embarrassing but they did work. I removed the top hats and the extra speaker wire and soldered the factory wires back together.


















Showing the rear view camera working through the iPad (and/or iPhone) as well as showing the battery is charging. I'm disappointed in the picture quality but it will do the job.


















Last but not least, I received a couple hundred feet of Knu OFC speaker wire.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

lowcel said:


> Showing the rear view camera working through the iPad (and/or iPhone) as well as showing the battery is charging. I'm disappointed in the picture quality but it will do the job.


Did you do this via a WiFi camera interface? Does it trigger off reverse, or do you manually have to turn it on and off? I have a customer who I'm building an iPad dash for (in his Subaru Impreza) and he wants to run front and rear cameras.

I was going to attempt to connect a Wifi adapter to my factory backup camera and on my tablet (A Samsung GalaxyTab Pro 8.4) I can use Tasker to automate certain functions. My plan was to wire the camera's Wifi interface to the reverse wire, and set Tasker to automatically start the app when it saw the device, and shut it down after it went away, but I bought a new car, and I'm just going to run a Pioneer AVIC-4100NEX for convenience sake.

Jay


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> Did you do this via a WiFi camera interface? Does it trigger off reverse, or do you manually have to turn it on and off? I have a customer who I'm building an iPad dash for (in his Subaru Impreza) and he wants to run front and rear cameras.
> 
> I was going to attempt to connect a Wifi adapter to my factory backup camera and on my tablet (A Samsung GalaxyTab Pro 8.4) I can use Tasker to automate certain functions. My plan was to wire the camera's Wifi interface to the reverse wire, and set Tasker to automatically start the app when it saw the device, and shut it down after it went away, but I bought a new car, and I'm just going to run a Pioneer AVIC-4100NEX for convenience sake.
> 
> Jay


Unfortunately I have to turn the app on manually when I want to use the camera. It's kind of a pain in the ass but it is better than nothing. I got the wifi adapter from GPS Wireless Backup Camera Wifi iPhone Andriod for RV truck trailer 5th wheel. The app they recommend isn't working with the newest ipad software so I'm using the app they used to recommend. I hope it is better once the other app is updated.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Good luck. I had my backup camera working with a USB to composite adapter at one point, then they updated the app I was using (like 3 days after an update that got everything working for me) and it didn't work again. Now the app isn't in the app store anymore. Hope your luck runs better than mine. lol

Walked past your truck several times (usually someone was judging or demoing it) at Finals last year. I'll have to make it a point to get a listen this year.

Good luck with the build! Those OnCore subs got good reviews from Bing, but they sure look weird. lol

Jay


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> Good luck. I had my backup camera working with a USB to composite adapter at one point, then they updated the app I was using (like 3 days after an update that got everything working for me) and it didn't work again. Now the app isn't in the app store anymore. Hope your luck runs better than mine. lol
> 
> Walked past your truck several times (usually someone was judging or demoing it) at Finals last year. I'll have to make it a point to get a listen this year.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Any time you see my vehicle just ask and I'll be happy to let you hear it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I got to hear it. It boogied very nicely. Sounded great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Babs said:


> I got to hear it. It boogied very nicely. Sounded great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It's not much but I'm trying to get a little done every day I'm off work. I won't be messing with it again until next Friday so I'll won't be boring you all for a few days.

It doesn't look like much but I did some trim work around the head unit. I plan to use a little filler in there then flock the area behind the iPad. Here's a before and a couple of after shots. If it weren't for the knob on the Sony this would be easy. I really wish I knew what the hell I was doing.

Before.

















After.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I know this stuff is probably pretty boring to most but I'm an amateur so nothing seems easy to me. This is my third weekend working on this dash kit. More abs, some bondo, some glazing putty, then some SEM paint and primer. Tomorrow I plan to flock-it and call it done (hopefully).


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Flock It!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I removed the tape and I am pretty happy with how the flocking looks. However, I've decided that I'm not completely done with the dash kit after all. After the flocking has a week to dry I plan to tape it up then paint the dash kit with some SEM paint to give it some texture.

Here is how it looks now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2017)

Looking GREAT sir !!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Back to work this morning, I installed the Sony. Other than needing to repaint the dash kit I'm extremely happy with how it came out.

No more gap around the head unit. It's amazing how much time and energy I put into this considering how few people will ever see it.


















Installed in the car.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Just purchased a new 4runner, so I will be following along closely. Thanks for all of the detailed pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2017)

Really enjoying your install.. .. a 4 runner is on my list when I eventually wear out my Acura....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> Really enjoying your install.. .. a 4 runner is on my list when I eventually wear out my Acura....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you. I love my 4Runner. If something would happen to this one I would be shopping for another one.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

mrichard89 said:


> Just purchased a new 4runner, so I will be following along closely. Thanks for all of the detailed pics.


Thank you. I have another thread on here from my previous install that may help as well. If you have any questions feel free to ask and I'll try to help.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I also worked on the sunglasses holder which now holds the CD Changer controller. This spot formerly held the Helix Director and to be honest it didn't look that great. Hopefully I've learned a few things since my last install.

This is what I started with. I did start a little sanding prior to taking the photo but you can see all of the bad spots.









Next I added a piece of abs to fill in the hole. I also ground down the bad spots.









After using CA glue to hold the new abs piece where it needed to go I cut out a hole for the controller then added some bondo.









I did a bunch of sanding and then test fit the trim piece.









Next step, paint with SEM black trip paint. Color in the photo is not accurate.









I allowed the SEM paint to dry for three hours then lightly taped it. After that I added glue then flocked it.









After allowing it to dry most of the day yesterday and overnight I installed the controller and mounted it to the console.

















Closed up it looks factory to anyone that doesn't know that it was originally beige. I actually like it better black.









I know this isn't pretty but it had to be done. I had to allow room for the controller cable and to allow room for the knob and buttons. It will never be seen.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I saw this on FB today. Didn't realize it was yours.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Short video showing how easy it is to mount the ipad in the dash kit now. With the felt that came on it I had to force it into place.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

Sir, everything is looking great !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> Sir, everything is looking great !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Well it looks like I now have a must finish by date. I have an appointment with Steve Cook from Audio X in Florence Alabama for a tune on June 23rd. I'll head down there on the 22nd and spend the night. After the tune I'm heading to Kingsport, Tennessee for the MECA show Bangin' On The Dashboard II. I'll be driving about 1,1100 miles but it should be a fun long weekend.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Cook will get you taken care of....! 

I'm trying to arrange a time to drop mine off to have him button it up and tune it...

Looking forward to finally competing again...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Kind of a sad day, have to say good bye to the old install that I worked so many hours on.


















I'll have to get rid of this, I've had help from some friends on the new install.










I'll be getting rid of these as well.










For some reason after removing the install I didn't seem to know when to stop. I just kept removing parts.


















Two boxes of Sonic Barrier did the roof and 3/4 of the hatch area. Tomorrow I'll work on all the side panels then try to finish up the floor. I'll have to order more for the doors I believe.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've never heard of "Sonic Barrier," do you have any more info on it?
Is it anything unique, or just another brand of sound deadener?

Looking forward to more progress.

Jay


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> I've never heard of "Sonic Barrier," do you have any more info on it?
> Is it anything unique, or just another brand of sound deadener?
> 
> Looking forward to more progress.
> ...


Parts Express


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> I've never heard of "Sonic Barrier," do you have any more info on it?
> Is it anything unique, or just another brand of sound deadener?
> 
> Looking forward to more progress.
> ...


Sonic barrier is Parts Express's dampening supplies.
https://www.parts-express.com/brand/sonic-barrier/494


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

More progress, unfortunately I ran out of deadener. I'll order some more and hopefully finish it next week.

Amazingly enough, I got the headliner back in too.  Now I just have to get everything else back in.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

How did you like the Sonic Barrier deadener? It looks similar to Focal Bam XXXL and Soundskins. Wouldn't mind using it since I get stuff from PE in like 2 days. lol

Jay


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Almost done...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Curious of our impressions of the SM12 oncore sub.. I have an SM12 and really enjoy it. Does not act like the other shallow mounts I have used but also takes a lot more box than any other shallow I have used. The good thing is being able to tuck it back further because of it's lower depth. Impressive subs.. quick..


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Curious of our impressions of the SM12 oncore sub.. I have an SM12 and really enjoy it. Does not act like the other shallow mounts I have used but also takes a lot more box than any other shallow I have used. The good thing is being able to tuck it back further because of it's lower depth. Impressive subs.. quick..


I haven't been able to hear them yet but everything I have heard from people has been positive. My goal is to have them playing by June 22nd. 

On a positive note, I ordered the plexiglass for the sub enclosure a few minutes ago. Hope to build it this weekend.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Weekend plan:

Build sub enclosure. I may not be able to finish it. Plexiglass was supposed to ship on Tuesday but I haven't received any tracking information. 

Mock up amp placement so I can get the cable lengths so Joseph can build my RCA cables. 

Hopefully finish up sound deadening on the floor and B-pillars. 

In the mean time, Ed Rice and Darin Laughard are working on something special for under the hood.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

DC/Hertz said:


> I want to drop the car off with Steve and do the 2.6. I just don't want the 2 on the pillar.
> If we can fit it in a area where a sail panel would be and cover with grill cloth I'll do it. It'll vent into the top of the door skin. I like how my drivers completely disappear. I don't want one in my face.



Not sure what you mean by "vent into the top of the door skin"? You mean you'd cut a hole in the door skin?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking great Bruce. I like the flocking job on the controller piece and Sony trim. I'm looking forward to seeing your trunk layout for the new gear.

Cheers bud


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I had big plans for this weekend, then my helper Murphy stopped by and he brought all of his laws with him. What should have taken a few hours ended up taking all weekend.

Enclosure pieces cut and primed.










Boot covered in man glitter.










I'm doing a double front baffle with the T-nuts on the outer piece. Due to that I had to counter sink them a little. Obviously my free hand router skills are lacking.


















Since I am using plexiglass I decided to use screws instead of brads. I didn't want to take a chance on missing with the brads and messing up the inside of the box.










All screws pre-drilled and countersunk.










Second baffle applied.










All seams were then giving a coating of fiberglass resin inside and out to make sure the box is completely sealed.










I then painted it and it looked like crap. 










So, I decided to paint it with SEM textured black paint. Unfortunately, it once again looked like crap.










After that I called it a day. Then this morning I went to Lowe's to get more sandpaper and more paint. I spent about two hours sanding it down. After I sanded it down I applied a think layer of bondo over the entire inside of the box to get it as smooth as possible. I then sanded it down, again.


















After all that was done I applied three or four layers of primer. I then had to add a little more bondo to fix a couple of spots but I didn't photo that. I then primed it again, then added three or four coats of Satin White paint followed by a few coats of clear coat. I still need to touch up the black but that will just take a few minutes. Now I just have to wait for the plexi to be delivered.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I guess I won't have an excuse not to get some work done this weekend. Speaker binding posts and banana plugs arrived today from MCM. Plexiglass arrived from Mr. Plastic (better late than never). I picked up a sheet of both 1/2" and 3/4" MDF from Lowes. Black Hole Tiles arrived as well. On top of that $100 worth of techflex shipped from Cable Ties and More. The paint marker should arrive from Amazon tomorrow to touch up the black on the speaker box. 

Hopefully I can finish the enclosure up on Friday then work on amp racks Saturday and Sunday. I also plan to get all of my measurements for cables so I can get them to Joseph Davis on Monday. 

One additional bonus, I go back to the doctor tomorrow. Fingers are crossed I get rid of the boot / air cast. Three months is long enough.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks good Bruce. Another option for the inside is to line the walls with acoustic foam like Pyramid or egg crate style foam. It actually ends up looking pretty good like that. Here is a nice example. Work was done by Mark Worrell in NC.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2082212-post106.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2114014-post155.html




.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Looks good Bruce. Another option for the inside is to line the walls with acoustic foam like Pyramid or egg crate style foam. It actually ends up looking pretty good like that. Here is a nice example. Work was done by Mark Worrell in NC.
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2082212-post106.html
> ...


Thanks. Nick had suggested going that route as well. Once I get it playing and see how it sounds I may end up going that route. I really like how it looks with the eggcrate.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice progress! looking forward to possibly hearing this and maybe grabbing lunch/dinner with you next month.


----------



## poormansporsche (May 17, 2017)

Epic build. Looking forward to the results. 

cheers

poorman


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Worked a couple of hours this evening. I started by covering the front of the enclosure in beige vinyl. Next I used a round over bit on the plexiglass. Then I did a really crappy job of trimming the plexi on one side to allow room for the LED's. After that I cut out the holes on the outer trim piece. I removed a little from the back to allow room for vinyl and chamfered the front. I will cover it tomorrow. I did a test with the LED's after I finished up.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Should be sufficient.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You are insane buddy... Health whats that ?? lol


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I finished preparing to install the back plexiglass panel then realized that the techflex isn't going to show up for the speaker wires for a couple of more days. Murphy's law gets me again. 










I installed the binding posts in the enclosure and added the zip tie holders. Everything is ready for the techflex.


























Holes all drilled and countersunk.


























This is one of the problems with not having a garage. I was gluing the vinyl when a big gust of wind surprised me.










So, I got a new piece of vinyl and tried again.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Next I added some spacers / risers in the vehicle for the sub box and amp rack.










Then I had to add a bunch more risers for the sub box.










Damn those are sexy!










Battery is just there to power the lights. This is how it sits now, except the amps haven't been screwed in yet so I removed those. Tomorrow I'll work on the amp racks so more.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Another day with minimal progress. The best news is that the techflex came in yesterday so I was able to finish the sub enclosure. 




























Next, threaded brass inserts and security screws to keep the amps safe. 










Then the wonderful fun of drilling the holes for the snap grommets and finally covering the bottom of the amp rack in beige vinyl. 



















Last but not least, starting on one of the sub amps.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I finished up for the day. I didn't get much done but to be honest I'm tired and my ankle is hurting me pretty bad. After wearing that boot / air cast for three months I probably over did it the second, third, and fourth day without it.

I have discovered one of my new favorite tools though. Last year I used a screw driver to install all of the brass inserts. This little tool makes it so much easier.










I got the amp rack for the second Z1KD amp mounted temporarily and drilled the holes for the snap grommets.










Than I extended some wires for the LED's for the subs.


















The right side is crooked here but it's not permanent yet.


















Had a little helper for a bit. I guess he wanted to dry off. Weather was a bit nasty.


















Pretty security screws holding the Helix DSP Pro MK2 in place.










Unfortunately I ran out of room in the back so it is going to be in front of the enclosure.










I placed my order for plexiglass yesterday and for the rest of the power wire and speaker wire that I'll need a few minutes ago. I also sent my RCA measurements to Joe Davis, he will get started on them as soon as he receives the RCA plugs and techflex from me. If the plexi comes in by Friday I should be able to get a lot of work done next weekend.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Making a little more progress.

Power distribution area.










Everything secured with security screws.


















Next I had to start over on the Z-1KD amp racks due to not thinking ahead. I mounted the grommets too far away from the amps.

One fan mounted behind each amp.










Washer mounted under amp. I'll be getting some more washers and raising the amp a little more to allow more air flow.










Pretty grommets.










Plexi installed.


















A couple of beauty panels finished up. I just need to bondo in some screw holes then cover them in vinyl tomorrow.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Looking killer dude!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I managed to finish up the two side amp racks today. 










Pretty happy with how well the beauty panels meet up with the factory pieces. 










I got the top pieces ready to cover. Unfortunately that will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice job Bruce


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Great work


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! I'm glad I found this one.....every once in a while, I'm rewarded when hitting 'Unread' on TapaTalk  

This is fantastic work Bruce! Everything looks fantastic - from the front to the back - those subs look amazing, and I love how you have laid out the sub/amp rack. This is going to look incredible! I'm looking forward to seeing / hearing it for sure!!!


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Bruce, are you still going to be in the Street class? Are you going to make it to the June 24th show in Kingsport, TN?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

cmusic said:


> Bruce, are you still going to be in the Street class? Are you going to make it to the June 24th show in Kingsport, TN?



I will be in modified this year. I'm running 2's and tweets in my pillars so that bumps me up. My plan is to head out of town on June 22nd, Steve Cook will be tuning everything on June 23rd, I'll be leaving there and heading to Kingsport for the show on the 24th. It's going to be a long weekend.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Nice job Bruce





chefhow said:


> Great work


Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> Wow! I'm glad I found this one.....every once in a while, I'm rewarded when hitting 'Unread' on TapaTalk
> 
> This is fantastic work Bruce! Everything looks fantastic - from the front to the back - those subs look amazing, and I love how you have laid out the sub/amp rack. This is going to look incredible! I'm looking forward to seeing / hearing it for sure!!!


Thank you, I really appreciate it. It's taken a good bit of time and been a lot of work as well as learning but I think I am going to be really happy with it. It's also nice because a lot of friends have contributed to it instead of it just being me building it.

Steve Cook / William Coats built the pillars.
Ed Rice / Darin Laughard printed and molded in the Helix Director mount.
Joe Davis (RSD Cables) is making the RCA cables.
Geoff Schneider (Printed Acoustics) is making my rear fill speaker pods.
I'm sure I am forgetting some others.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

lowcel said:


> I will be in modified this year. I'm running 2's and tweets in my pillars so that bumps me up. My plan is to head out of town on June 22nd, Steve Cook will be tuning everything on June 23rd, I'll be leaving there and heading to Kingsport for the show on the 24th. It's going to be a long weekend.


I wish you good luck on the travel and competing. I have a friend from Chattaroy, WV (about an hour below Charleston on Rt119 near Williamson) that is planning be at the Kingsport show competing in Street.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

cmusic said:


> I wish you good luck on the travel and competing. I have a friend from Chattaroy, WV (about an hour below Charleston on Rt119 near Williamson) that is planning be at the Kingsport show competing in Street.


That's great, tell him to look me up at the show. I live about 15 minutes north of Charleston.


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

That would be me Bruce. I already have you on Facebook. I'm hoping that my boss will not have me working that weekend so I can go to the show.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

veritasz34 said:


> That would be me Bruce. I already have you on Facebook. I'm hoping that my boss will not have me working that weekend so I can go to the show.


Oh, that's great. I hope to see you there. Feel free to message me on fb if you need anything or have any questions.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

A new toy arrived today. I decided to go with a 400.2 LX on the midbass and use the 150.6 LX for the 2's, tweeters, and rear fill. I think it will work better.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

If I were ever to go Zapco LX this is exactly the amp setup I'd want. Awesome choice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweet Z400.2 LX!!! 

I've got my 400.2 bridged on my AF sub and it is a beast of an amp. It's SN #00045 while my 150.6 is #00216.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

cmusic said:


> Sweet Z400.2 LX!!!
> 
> I've got my 400.2 bridged on my AF sub and it is a beast of an amp. It's SN #00045 while my 150.6 is #00216.


Nice. I used to have number 12 on the 150.6 but I had to exchange it due to a noise issue. My new one is number 215, only one off from yours.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Good stuff. Yeah, If I ran the LX's I'd be all over the 400.2''s for each pair of front stage drivers. They look lovely too.Would take up a lot of space but they would look great 

Your vehicle is one that has made consistent progress since I've met you. I enjoyed it at finals last year so I'm looking forward to hearing what all the new changes have produced.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Also- Not sure how I missed that Joe makes cables. I'll have to reach out to him.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Good stuff. Yeah, If I ran the LX's I'd be all over the 400.2''s for each pair of front stage drivers. They look lovely too.Would take up a lot of space but they would look great
> 
> Your vehicle is one that has made consistent progress since I've met you. I enjoyed it at finals last year so I'm looking forward to hearing what all the new changes have produced.


Thank you, that's a very nice thing to say. Running three 400.2's would be nice but fitting them would be a *****. Hell, I'm already running out of room. I hate where I have to put the Helix but I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I ran out of 1/2"'MDF so had to call it a day. I made a trip to Lowe's where I was in line with one person in front of me buying half the store. I have one item. I allow room in the aisle for people to get through. People in front of me finish up and a damned one armed man jumps right in front of me. I thought about saying something but getting my ass kicked my a one armed man would be embarrassing. 

Anyway, here's how it currently sets. 










I did get a little encouragement at lunch.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Another day, another panel.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I "finished" the back of th cargo area today. Woohoo!!!
































































Next weekend is wiring and sound deadening. Then if I have time the following week I'll do behind the seat.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

The 4Runners a beast! Nice work!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

ErinH said:


> Great work!





Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> The 4Runners a beast! Nice work!!


Thank you.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice work Bruce!!! Looks great bro!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

probillygun said:


> Very nice work Bruce!!! Looks great bro!


Thank you sir, appreciate it. Hope to see and hear yours soon.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I've made a few changes in my component list.

Now.

Source Units:
Sony RSX-GS9 head unit mounted behind an iPad mini 2 that will be controlling it. 
CD Changer Controller - Alpine CRA-1667RF
CD Changer - Alpine CHA-S624

DSP:
Helix DSP Pro MK2
Helix Director

Amps:
Zapco Z150.6 LX 
Zapco Z400.2 LX
Zapco Z-1KD - two of them

Speakers:

Audible Physics Brahma 6W
Audible Physics Brahma V2
Audible Physics Ram 1A
Audible Physics Ram 3A - rear fill 

Subs:
OnCore SM12 - two of them

Batteries:
XS Power D3400 
XS Power D3400R

All wiring is KnuKoncepts OFC.

All RCA's made by Joseph Davis of RSD Custom Cables.

Rear speaker pods built by Geoff Schneider of Printed Acoustics.

Sound deadening is a mix of Black Hole Tiles (1 box), Sonic Barrier MX-4 (108 sq ft), KnuKoncepts Kno Knoise (28 sq ft), FatMat RattleTrap (10 sq ft), Unknown industrial brand (30 sq ft).



Before.

Head unit - Sony RSX-GS9 head unit mounted in the dash behind an iPad mini 2 that will be controlling it. 
CD Changer Controller - Alpine CRA-1667RF
CD Changer - Alpine CHA-S624
DSP - Helix DSP Pro MK2
Amps - Zapco Z150.6 LX - two of them
Amps - Zapco Z-1KD - two of them
Speakers - Audible Physics Ram 6a, Ram 3a, Ram 2a, Ram 1a
Subs - OnCore SM12 - two of them
Batteries - XS Power D3400 and XS Power D3400R


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

One less thing to do this weekend, the Shrockworks second battery tray is installed. Had to move the power steering fluid reservoir and a little AC line. Not too bad of a job.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It's always good to have a plan right?

*Friday:*


Sound deaden the floor from back seats forward. 3 hours
Install black hole tile in front doors. Apply MX-4 deadener to doors. Install speakers. 2 hours

*Saturday*


Remove old wire. Run all new power, ground, remote, speaker wires, RCA's, and optical. 8 hours
Install a-pillars. 1 hour

*Sunday*


Install CD Changer. 1 hour
Hook up head unit and dsp, get steering wheel controls working. 3 hours


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I left work a little early today to get a little work done. I added additional sound deadening to my doors, switched out my speakers to some new ones, and ran a new speaker wire in each door.

I started by putting some Sound Barrier MX-4 on the bar behind the speakers.



















Next I installed almost 1/2 a box of Black Hole Tiles in each door.


















I attempted to checker board them everywhere except directly behind the speakers.










Next I put a layer of Sound Barrier MX-4 on each door.










Next, Knu OFC wires.


















Last but not least, I installed the new Audible Physics Brahma 6W's.










One bonus picture, my new Brahma 6W and V2.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice !!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I took a short video of the door sound deadening "tap test". I've never heard anything like it.






So far today I've managed to finish up the sound deadening, for now at least. I plan to put a layer of Sound Barrier MX-4 on the back three doors later on.

Before...










Now...


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

How does the brahma sound?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

dcfis said:


> How does the brahma sound?




I hope to find out in a couple of days.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I hate wiring up a system. I worked 8-1/2 hours today and didn't get everything hooked up. Still have to run power wire, RCA's, hook up distribution blocks, hook up head unit, DSP and hook up batteries.

I think installing techflex and heatshrink makes the job take twice as long. 










































I applied a drop of CA glue to all of the zip tie holders to make sure they stay in place.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

what cable are you using


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Porsche said:


> what cable are you using




Joe Davis (RSD Custom Cables) made the RCA's for me. Everything else is Knu Koncepts.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That CA glue cracks me up...same company makes it, but they do custom labeling for your store. We have the same exact stuff with our store's logo on it. lol

About to put in my Knu order as well and my stuff came to make my new RCAs. Now if eAsy would release their labels, I'd be set. I had thought about having custom heat shrink printed for wire identifiers, but it would be cost prohibitive. 

Jay


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> That CA glue cracks me up...same company makes it, but they do custom labeling for your store. We have the same exact stuff with our store's logo on it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought that Bob Smith made it then let others private label it. I very well could be wrong though, I usually am. 

I placed about five orders with Knu to get everything. That crap gets expensive!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I worked outside in the heat doing wiring from 7:30 am until 3:00 pm again today. That's not easy on a fat boy. I'm getting closer though. 

Head unit wires up. Everything soldered and covered with heat shrink. I'm getting power for the head unit from a distribution block in the rear of the vehicle with OFC 12 gauge wires. 










Wires all routed to keep power away from signal cables. The cable tie downs all received a drop of CA glue and spaced at 6" to 7" apart. All wires are protected with Techflex except the head unit power wires because they are very well protected in their insulation. I used KnuKonceptz KL3 Kable. 




























I also managed to get my pillars installed. I had to remove the lower mount for the ole **** handle in order to fit the passenger side pillar. Totally worth it. 



















Better picture of the pillars later but here's one to hold us over. 










For connectors for the 2's and tweets I used XT60 quick connects. 




























My goal was to have it playing today. I fell short of my goal. So, I'm calling off work tomorrow.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It makes noise...finally!!!

It has pillars. 









Director is lit up and working. A little tip for those considering custom installs on the Director, absolutely nothing can be touching the screen. If anything touches, the touch screen doesn't work. 










I get to straighten out this mess in a few days. 










Rear is back together.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicely done, is there anyway to see the rear without it being out up please ? ?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Nicely done, is there anyway to see the rear without it being out up please ? ?


Thanks. Without it being out up? Sorry, I'm too tired to comprehend.


----------



## Brettilly (Jan 28, 2014)

I think he was going with *lit up. I'm also very interested in your thoughts on the Brahmas vs the ram set. Nice build


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Brettilly said:


> I think he was going with *lit up. I'm also very interested in your thoughts on the Brahmas vs the ram set. Nice build


Oh, that makes sense. I'll try to remember to take a picture or three this evening when I get home.

I'm going to Steve Cook for a tune on the 23rd. At that point I'll be able to give my opinion on the Ram's vs. Brahma's. Right now they are playing but all eq settings are flat and I haven't adjusted gains. I couldn't possibly give a fair comparison yet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry my iPad does spellcheck that makes me it's " B " lol. Yes I was definitely referring to without being lit up lol.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Sorry my iPad does spellcheck that makes me it's " B " lol. Yes I was definitely referring to without being lit up lol.


I'll do my best to remember to take some pics when I get home this evening.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Sorry my iPad does spellcheck that makes me it's " B " lol. Yes I was definitely referring to without being lit up lol.




Sorry about how dirty it is.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's not dirty in my eyes, all I see is passion for something you love.??


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to interject, but...
Dymo label machines print on shrink tube cartridges, I use it everyday. I can print up some in short order if needed but it seems as a pro shop a new labeler wouldn't be unused.







JayinMI said:


> That CA glue cracks me up...same company makes it, but they do custom labeling for your store. We have the same exact stuff with our store's logo on it. lol
> 
> About to put in my Knu order as well and my stuff came to make my new RCAs. Now if eAsy would release their labels, I'd be set. I had thought about having custom heat shrink printed for wire identifiers, but it would be cost prohibitive.
> 
> Jay


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Check out that sexy USB port in the dash, right over the Director. It's sole purpose in life is to hook the laptop up for tuning.



















Replaces this aux port.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That's cool, but I want to know what your using to get FM radio on an iPad. lol

Jay


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> That's cool, but I want to know what your using to get FM radio on an iPad. lol
> 
> Jay


It's a secret...  

But, I feel like sharing, I'm in a good mood.  This thing is hiding behind the iPad, the iPad controls this thing.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I have the dumb. 

I forgot about that. lol

Jay


----------



## almatias (Nov 16, 2012)

lowcel said:


> Check out that sexy USB port in the dash, right over the Director. It's sole purpose in life is to hook the laptop up for tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is this radio app?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

almatias said:


> What is this radio app?


Sony Music Center. It allows the iPad to control the Sony head unit.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Very long but good weekend. 

Thursday I left work early and headed towards Audio X in Florence, Alabama. The drive was a little over 8 hours with a good bit of heavy rain. I made it to the shop, hung out for a while, then Steve Cook started tuning. He found some problems with my system so we had to do a little work on it. We did take a break to go to dinner then back to the shop. I got to the hotel around 1:30 am (2:30 am my time). I got to sleep around 3:00 am their time.

Friday, wife called me at 6:15 am. I managed to get just a little over three hours sleep. Around 10:00 someone from the shop came and picked me up and took me to the shop. Once Steve got there he went to work on my tune again. This time he had to fight the Helix for a couple of hours, thinks just weren't going right. He got things figured out and managed to get one heck of a good tune figured out. I ended up leaving the shop around 4:00 pm. I then had to drive six hours in some very nasty rain to Kingsport, Tennessee for a competition the following day. Thanks to the time difference I ended up getting to the hotel right around 11:00 pm.

Saturday morning I got up around 6:00 am so that I could go meet some friends for breakfast. After that I headed to the show venue. Unfortunately there wasn't a great SQ turnout but I did get some very important points to help with qualifying for finals. After the show I drove about four hours home and then planted my ass on the couch, exhausted.

Clif Notes - I did a lot of driving, about 1,100 miles. I got an amazing tune. I had a great time and got to hang out with some friends. I got some points towards finals. It was a good weekend.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

lowcel said:


> Very long but good weekend.
> 
> Thursday I left work early and headed towards Audio X in Florence, Alabama. The drive was a little over 8 hours with a good bit of heavy rain. I made it to the shop, hung out for a while, then Steve Cook started tuning. He found some problems with my system so we had to do a little work on it. We did take a break to go to dinner then back to the shop. I got to the hotel around 1:30 am (2:30 am my time). I got to sleep around 3:00 am their time.
> 
> ...


glad it worked out, steve clearly knows what he is doing


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

lowcel said:


> ...
> 
> Unfortunately there wasn't a great SQ turnout but I did get some very important points to help with qualifying for finals. ....


At least you and the orange Camaro were there.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

cmusic said:


> At least you and the orange Camaro were there.


Very true. It was nice meeting John.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The rain was something else, that's for sure. 

Glad you had a safe trip down and back. Happy for you that Steve was able to put a solid tune on it as well.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi lowcel. Build looks great! I dig the Toyota entune setup too much to run an aftermarket HU.

Do you happen to have any info as far as what size midbass will fit in the 4runner doors? (diam, depth) I know it is a 6x9 stock, but I have wondered about running an 8" as long as no cutting would be required.

In addition, what about the dash speakers? Are we limited to 3" there or would some of the slimmer 4's fit? (Morel has a slim 4" integra for example)

Thanks so much for any info! Surprisingly there are only a few 5th gen 4runner builds on here.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. What made you give up the Subaru, wanted something larger ?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

ecbmxer said:


> Hi lowcel. Build looks great! I dig the Toyota entune setup too much to run an aftermarket HU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

Unfortunately 3" is the limit on the dash unless you are willing to get creative. I've never tried 8's in the doors but I'm pretty sure some slim 8's would be pretty easy to get in there.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

How do you like the Oncore subs compared that the JLs you had before?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

truckguy said:


> How do you like the Oncore subs compared that the JLs you had before?


The JL's were good subs, I just wanted to try something different. I am very happy with the Oncores. They seem to blend in perfect with my front stage, they also sound a lot more up front than the JL's did. That probably has as much to do with the tune as anything but it sounds awesome. The subs just sound so damn smooth and blend so well that sometimes I forget they are even back there.

I did play around one day with some basshead music. They are loud but I don't think they are as loud as the JL's. Of course, I was running three of the JL's. However, I was running about half as much power. Luckily for me I'm not after spl numbers. My days of bobos are over.

Summary, the JL's were louder but the Oncore's work better for me.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I finished the last beauty panel today. What a relief! I still have some more work to do but the big stuff is now done.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! That truly looks terrific!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> Wow! That truly looks terrific!


Thank you.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's a video showing most of the finished product.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks well laid out and I'm sure you're looking forward to just rocking out with it.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Engine bay looks pretty good, especially considering it has over 100,000 miles on it. 










I even washed and waxed the old girl yesterday.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

do your backseats flip up, are they usable


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Porsche said:


> do your backseats flip up, are they usable


Yes they do and yes they are.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

This weekend was primarily used to add / fix some lighting issues. I used two different brands of lighting and they didn't really match up. 










I added some lighting for the distribution area and the temp controller / volt meter. 










I added a switch to turn on / off all the lighting at once. 










Here is a video showing the lighting under the hood as well as the custom plexi battery covers.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. What made you give up the Subaru, wanted something larger ?


Yep! Two 70 lb boxers plus bikes and stuff were hard to cram into the subie. 4Runner is sick and should be even more reliable. Basically costs the same to run as well (no premium!).

And thanks for the reply lowcel! Probably try for some Illusion C3 coaxes that a lot of folks are liking these days unless something more affordable catches my eye. I saw Hybrid has a cool 6x9 midbass out now that looks interesting and would probably drop right in...pending depth. But I guess the C3/C8 setup would be ideal.

Edit: Hey also, is that a certain dual battery kit you're running or DIY?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

ecbmxer said:


> Yep! Two 70 lb boxers plus bikes and stuff were hard to cram into the subie. 4Runner is sick and should be even more reliable. Basically costs the same to run as well (no premium!).
> 
> And thanks for the reply lowcel! Probably try for some Illusion C3 coaxes that a lot of folks are liking these days unless something more affordable catches my eye. I saw Hybrid has a cool 6x9 midbass out now that looks interesting and would probably drop right in...pending depth. But I guess the C3/C8 setup would be ideal.
> 
> Edit: Hey also, is that a certain dual battery kit you're running or DIY?


Yes it is, it is a Shrockworks Dual Battery Kit. It's not cheap but it is a great kit.

Dual Battery Kit for 2010-2014 FJ Cruiser and 5th Generation 4Runner


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Photobucket killed my thread.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Some random pictures. 























































Plexi trim rings ordered to cover up my bad foam cutting job.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Plexi rings painted and installed inside the enclosure. 



















Pillars. 



















Hatch.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for putting those trim rings in on the subs. It was really starting to bother me :laugh:


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

juiceweazel said:


> Thanks for putting those trim rings in on the subs. It was really starting to bother me :laugh:


I'm here to serve. :mean:


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Rear fill finally installed. Audible Physics Ram 3a's in pods printed by Printed Acoustics.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice work, Bruce! I thought I saw somewhere else that you had them in, but not playing yet.

What is your plan for deriving signal? Can the Helix do L-R and R-L, or do you have some other idea for it?

My system is set up so I can reconfigure it to add rear fill someday, and before I bought my 8to12 Aero, I was thinking of doing a MiniDSP piece to process the rear fill...but Jacob says the 8to12 can do it natively.

But I'm going to worry about getting what I have to sound good, first! lol

Jay


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> Nice work, Bruce! I thought I saw somewhere else that you had them in, but not playing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, yes the Helix can combine the signals so they will be playing mono. They won't be playing until I head down to Audio X at the end of the month.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I grabbed my dslr and took a few pics. 










I added some LED's to light up the Helix. 










Rear fill pods installed. 

















LED switches installed. 









I'm really happy with my battery setup. 

















Pillars.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice pics. And nice install.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Love the install! You probably mentioned it before, but what is the volume of the subwoofer enclosure? I'm looking to build something similar in my new TRD Pro 4runner! Thanks!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I truly believe this is one of the very best looking installs I have ever seen - and that includes a lot of very expensive / complex pro jobs. Aesthetically pleasing in every part of the install - Awesome Job! I'm really looking forward to finally getting a demo soon.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> I truly believe this is one of the very best looking installs I have ever seen - and that includes a lot of very expensive / complex pro jobs. Aesthetically pleasing in every part of the install - Awesome Job! I'm really looking forward to finally getting a demo soon.




Wow, what an awesome compliment. Thank you.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Great news, no more Sony!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

mrichard89 said:


> Love the install! You probably mentioned it before, but what is the volume of the subwoofer enclosure? I'm looking to build something similar in my new TRD Pro 4runner! Thanks!




Sorry I missed your question. The enclosure is 2.2 cubic feet.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Better look with the new HU


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Booooooo!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

What's behind the decision to get rid of the Sony? Just to simplify things?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Booooooo!


Scared me!!!



mrichard89 said:


> What's behind the decision to get rid of the Sony? Just to simplify things?


Yes. The Sony sounds amazing but I want something more suited for a daily driver.



nstaln said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Bruce I really enjoyed listening to your truck at finals... I am wondering how are you liking the kenwood in comparison to the Sony... Thanks!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Hey Bruce I really enjoyed listening to your truck at finals... I am wondering how are you liking the kenwood in comparison to the Sony... Thanks!


Thank you, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I really enjoyed yours as well.

I am really happy with the Kenwood. The system does need a little tuning now, especially on the highs. They are a bit brighter with the Kenwood. I have some other changes in mind so I'm not making a special trip for a retune right away. I haven't noticed any noise from the Kenwood and the screen is awesome. Everything responds immediately. I missed all of the modern conveniences.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Toyota 4Runner SQ rebuild - Audible Physics, Zathpco, OnCore,*

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

It's that time again, tear down mode. I hope to start on my new install shortly. New amps, new subs, new midrange, new tweets, new RCA's, and new speaker wire. It's going to be fun!!!










Teasers...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. You were not kidding when you said you’re going with new equipment. Will you still be keeping your existing headunit ?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

BTW diyma/tapatalk...nice advertising.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. You were not kidding when you said you’re going with new equipment. Will you still be keeping your existing headunit ?


I'll be using the Kenwood DNX-994S unless it just doesn't work out after it's been tuned. I think it will be fine though.

Current plan:

Kenwood 994S
Helix DSP Pro MK2
Zapco Z150.6AP
Zapco Z400.2AP x 2
Straight wire Rhapsody S RCA's on front stage and primary RCA from front
Blue Jean Cables RCA's on subs and rear fill
Straight wire speaker wire on front stage and subs
Morel Ultimo Ti SC 12 x 2
Morel Elate Ti 9" midbass
Audible Physics RG100
Audible Physics RG tweeters
Audible Phyiscs Ram 3A's for rear fill


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice list of equipment! Are you going to be coming down to have Steve do any work? If so, give me a shout and I'll try to come visit with you while you're in town!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

ErinH said:


> Nice list of equipment! Are you going to be coming down to have Steve do any work? If so, give me a shout and I'll try to come visit with you while you're in town!


Thanks. I'm planning on dropping the 4Runner off on March 30th and picking it back up on April 7th. Steve will be building some new pillars and doing a tune on it. April 8th is The Vinny so I'll be going there on my way home.

Hopefully we can get together for lunch or something when I drop it off or pick it back up.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

lowcel said:


> BTW diyma/tapatalk...nice advertising.


We can see what you've been viewing on your phone :laugh:


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

juiceweazel said:


> We can see what you've been viewing on your phone :laugh:


That's what makes it worse, I haven't been. I have a laptop for that. :jester:


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

lowcel said:


> That's what makes it worse, I haven't been. I have a laptop for that. :jester:


Bigger screen = bigger... popcorn


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

juiceweazel said:


> Bigger screen = bigger... popcorn


Did you notice that for years everyone wanted the smallest phone possible? Then, all of a sudden, they discovered you could watch porn on your phone. Now everyone wants the biggest phone possible.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice list of equipment going in. We certainly don't make it easy on ourselves with these constant rebuilds though,do we bro? Hahaha

Looking forward to seeing and hearing it when complete.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Very nice list of equipment going in. We certainly don't make it easy on ourselves with these constant rebuilds though,do we bro? Hahaha
> 
> Looking forward to seeing and hearing it when complete.


No we don't, and it sucks. I really wish I had a garage. I'm hoping weather is decent this weekend so I can at least pick up some MDF and build the sub enclosure.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm jealous of those RG100, They hold their own, even without a tweeter. I'm looking forward to your new build. Hope you get some good weather.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

lowcel said:


> Did you notice that for years everyone wanted the smallest phone possible? Then, all of a sudden, they discovered you could watch porn on your phone. Now everyone wants the biggest phone possible.


No kidding. Imagine what the world would do with all that free time if porn never existed....


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow, great job! Sub'd for take 2!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Wow, great job! Sub'd for take 2!


Thanks. I'll probably start a new thread for the next build (take 3 or 4, I've lost count) since photobucket has this thread so screwed up.


----------

